# 5 weeks pregnant, no symptoms?



## kmskeens

Okay guys, I went to the doctor Tuesday and they did some blood work, and it came back positive, I'm pregnant. The nurse said I was about 5 weeks. Well, me and DH have been fighting a lot lately and I have been having absolutely ZERO symptoms of pregnancy, could something be wrong? I haven't had any cramping or bleeding yet.. I'm just worried something might happen. I have an appointment for my first ultrasound December 8th. But I am freaking out!!! Please help!


----------



## TTCinBC

Don't want to run and read. I know I'm only just over 4 weeks, but until yesterday, I didn't have any symptoms at all. Some women don't until later in the pregnancy. If you've been more emotional then normal, that is definitely a symptom!


----------



## NickyNack

I had no symptoms with my first 2 daughters and 1st mc, and lots of symptoms with my 2nd mc, my 3rd daughter, and this bubba.

So there's no rhyme or reason to symptoms, every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## Darlin65

I had no symptoms really until about 6 weeks or so. Just take a deep breath. Some women's symptoms don't show until the middle/end of 1st Tri and some never have symptoms at all. As long as you are not bleeding or having severe cramping you should be okay. Honestly I think the symptoms I have are more from my cyst than my pregnancy.


----------



## foreverhappy

My only symtom is sore boob and extra discharge and that could be because I keep knocking my boobs to see if they are sore! with both my other pregnancys I had nothing! I never felt pregnant untill they moved! Its very common,I used to get jealous of people who were sick x


----------



## hayleybop

Hey,

Im 6 weeks pregnant and apart from the 3 positive pregnancy tests last sunday I would never have thought I was pregnant. I have had sore boobs the past few weeks but for me that was normal as I though AF was due to arrive! They are still very sore, and I do get a bit nauseous at times, but I think thats more to do with the shock of this pregnancy than the pregnancy itself! I wouldnt worry too much, with my first pregnancy I got no symptoms at all. No MS, no sore boobs, nothing. Try to relax, thats what Im telling myself to do lol :hugs:


----------



## bumpydue

Enjoy it wont last ... Sickness will get ya haha :haha::haha:


----------



## Jackie26

kmskeens said:


> Okay guys, I went to the doctor Tuesday and they did some blood work, and it came back positive, I'm pregnant. The nurse said I was about 5 weeks. Well, me and DH have been fighting a lot lately and I have been having absolutely ZERO symptoms of pregnancy, could something be wrong? I haven't had any cramping or bleeding yet.. I'm just worried something might happen. I have an appointment for my first ultrasound December 8th. But I am freaking out!!! Please help!



Hi 

Im jackie, im 5 weeks tomorrow and i have no symthoms at all either , so im hoping il be ok, my twin sister is 11 weeks , and has none either except she has a big bump haa :)


----------



## Mrsctobe

Try not to worry not everyone gets symptoms straight away. i didnt have any till 7 weeks this time


----------



## Claire300

I'm 5 weeks and have no real symptoms yet. Just a bit of cramping now & again. When I was pregnant last time my symptoms started at exactly 6 weeks, and boy did I know it! I'm keeping my fingers, toes and everything else crossed that the morning sickness, sore boobies and the rest take a bit longer to kick in this time! I'm not ready to be ill, especially with a 14 month old!


----------



## venusflytrap

Hi. I am almost 11 weeks and I have yet to have any symptoms. No morning sickness at all. The only thing is I am more tired, but really I can blame that on the shift work.


----------



## Lois22

I'm the same literally nothing :( No bloat (I fell quite empty most the time), No sickness, No headaches, No needing to pee all the time (only lasted for a bit at 3/4 weeks).

xx


----------



## kmskeens

Okay thanks you guys! But now I have another question (sorry) LOL. 
Last night I woke up around 4:30 and my stomach felt really funny. It was uncomfortable and hurt. The pain was just indescribable, I felt like I was going to puke.. So I got up and I did. Then I tried to lay back down and it hurt to lay on my stomach even on my side. I had to lay my head on a blanket and put a pillow between my legs just to feel better. I finally went back to sleep and woke up two hours later feeling completely fine. Now at 12 I still feel fine. Could that have been morning sickness, or something more serious? I'm debating on going to the doctor. I don't want to go if it was just morning sickness. This is my first pregnancy so I have no idea what anything is supposed to feel like. Should I make a trip to the hospital or did you experience this?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Try not to worry hunni, I didn't have any symptoms at 5 weeks just sore boobs and mine came and went all the time xx


----------



## Claire300

I'm not saying this is definitely it, and you should certainly check with your doctor asap, but when I was pregnant last time, in the early weeks I got terrible pains in my stomach, to the point where I was doubled over in pain for up to an hour at a time. Turned out to be trapped wind! I've never experienced anything like it before, but honestly a good burp or fart stopped the pain instantly! That was my experience anyway xxx


----------



## Darlin65

kmskeens said:


> Okay thanks you guys! But now I have another question (sorry) LOL.
> Last night I woke up around 4:30 and my stomach felt really funny. It was uncomfortable and hurt. The pain was just indescribable, I felt like I was going to puke.. So I got up and I did. Then I tried to lay back down and it hurt to lay on my stomach even on my side. I had to lay my head on a blanket and put a pillow between my legs just to feel better. I finally went back to sleep and woke up two hours later feeling completely fine. Now at 12 I still feel fine. Could that have been morning sickness, or something more serious? I'm debating on going to the doctor. I don't want to go if it was just morning sickness. This is my first pregnancy so I have no idea what anything is supposed to feel like. Should I make a trip to the hospital or did you experience this?

If your pains get really bad you need to see someone. I was told by my doctor that it was normal stretching and growing pains but I knew it didn't feel right so went to the ER the other night. Come to find out I have a cyst on my ovary. It is not dangerous to baby and baby is totally happy and healthy but it can cause pains and they need to monitor it to make sure it doesn't get bigger which means more pictures of baby :) Trust your gut instict if you think something is wrong, but keep in mind no symptoms doesn't mean anything bad, even severe symptoms don't. Every woman is different. :hugs:


----------



## Arisa

bumpydue said:


> Enjoy it wont last ... Sickness will get ya haha :haha::haha:

YUP wait until you hit six weeks, I thought I was going to be one of the lucky ones too at 5 weeks but when six weeks hit so did the M/S
dont want to scare you as you might not have any symptoms and have a smooth first trimester but it is known to come on at six weeks for a lot of women


----------



## latiina

i didn't feel anything till 6 weeks... you have time to enjoy it :)


----------



## Tonnilou

Don't worry. I didn't have hardly any symptoms at all my entire pregnancy. I wish I could have relaxed and enjoyed it but I worried so much. I had the odd achey boob, I think I felt slightly sick twice (both times of an evening before I ate) apart from being mega tired later on that really was it.

xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Enjoy the lack of symptoms while it lasts. I remember only having tiredness and now that the nausea has kicked it, I'm wishing it would go away. My nausea started around 5 weeks and 5 days, now I can't stand the smell of food and I'm having major difficulty eating. I have now started losing weight :(. So please enjoy this phase, it may soon disappear.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Did you ladies really feel NOTHING even during your tww? Were you like me and symptom spotting like crazy lol??


----------



## glitterfly

CAValleygirl said:


> Did you ladies really feel NOTHING even during your tww? Were you like me and symptom spotting like crazy lol??

Hey lovely... I wasn't TTC and I literally had no clue until my period was very late and I was cramping as if I was on it. (even then I had light bleeding.).. Oh and bad spots, Big under the skin beauty's...

Good luck trying to get ur BFP,! Lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## iloveme43

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev178bf___.png" alt="pregnancy" border="0" /></a>


----------



## kellymassage

I know this is an old post, but did everything turn out okay with your pregnancy cause I am 4-5 weeks with no symptoms and looking for reassurance..


----------

